# Moving to Canada



## killiag (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm new so go gentle!

My partner and I are considering immigrating to Canada in the near future with our 2yr old but are having difficulties on how to apply. There are companies offering their assistance but are charging 8000+ euro!! Would dealing with the Canadian embassy directly be my best option? Or would the companies offering help (Canassist.ie was companyI was talking to) be the easier as they will help with red tape and be a mediator.

Also, I have a BS.c (Hons) Pharmaceutical Science and have 5yrs work experience with manufacturing animal vaccines. Is there anyone out there who is employed in this field? My partner is a care assistant in a nursing home with 12yrs experience again is there anyone out there is this field?

Any info that can be given will be much apprecated 

Many Thanks,
Gareth.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

killiag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new so go gentle!
> 
> ...


Hello Gareth and welcome to ths site.

Unfortunately, despite your education/degree, your occupation is not on the list of those that Canada deems essential. Neither is that of your partner. The only way you would qualify for immigration is if you have pre-arranged employment. The Canadian Embassy will not entertain you. There are many companies around offering to help separate you from your money and there are countless comments on file about some of them, which are not too complimentary. What do the propose to do for €8,000? That's a hell of a lot of money (almost Can$12,000). Under Canadian law companies are not permitted to charge for getting you employment.
I suggest you write to the pharmaceutical companies in Canada enclosing your resumé. It is likely that a visit to them in person would probe more fruitful as Canadian companies seem to prefer that approach.
Yahoo! Canada Directory > Canada > B2B > Pharmaceuticals

Perhaps you already work for one of these companies in the UK and, if so, a transfer may be possible.

Good Luck.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Those prices seem very very high. Don't pay that kind of money.
I've had legal firms quoting prices more along the lines of £1000-£1500. Which seems more likely for standard processing of documents and all that stuff.

I've got the same problem with job not on the list, so i'm taking drastic measures and studying a whole new degree than IS on the list


----------



## killiag (Feb 4, 2010)

Blitzwing85 said:


> Those prices seem very very high. Don't pay that kind of money.
> I've had legal firms quoting prices more along the lines of £1000-£1500. Which seems more likely for standard processing of documents and all that stuff.
> 
> I've got the same problem with job not on the list, so i'm taking drastic measures and studying a whole new degree than IS on the list


Hi there, thanks for the reply. How does one go about finding a legal firm to help with the process? Studying a new degree in not an option as 5yrs previous study was more than enough for me!!


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

killiag said:


> Hi there, thanks for the reply. How does one go about finding a legal firm to help with the process? Studying a new degree in not an option as 5yrs previous study was more than enough for me!!


I just came across them accidently on google. 
But ABRAMS & KROCHAK seemd ok and look professional enough.

Of course they are based in Canada so i'd be finding out more info on them and maybe some testimonies from people who have used them first. 

Tell me about it, i have 5 years qual and 9 years experience managing a system and people in an engineering company and it won't get me into Canada. Canada is my dream and if i knew that earlier i'd have started down a different career path!!!

I'm gonig to get a degree in Accountancy and Teaching Mathematics. I'm already advanced maths and my current qual will allow me to start quite high up. 
It's a shame it wasn't a bit easier eh!!!


----------



## killiag (Feb 4, 2010)

Blitzwing85 said:


> I just came across them accidently on google.
> But ABRAMS & KROCHAK seemd ok and look professional enough.
> 
> Of course they are based in Canada so i'd be finding out more info on them and maybe some testimonies from people who have used them first.
> ...


Cheers. I will look them up. If you find anything on them pls let me know and vise versa.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know much about your Field of expertise, but I do work next door to this company

VIDO - Solutions Through Research


Their careers page seems to have a relevant vacancy


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Yin,

Please see if you can advice for my case for PR to canada.....

Age: 29
Qualification: Master's Degree (MCA)
Experience: 5.6 Years IT
Designation: Information Technolgy Analyst (ITA)
IELTS Score: 7 overall
Marital Status: Married (Wife MBA degree holder and working)
Tech: .net Technology Specialist (Microsoft Ceritified)

Please advice.



Auld Yin said:


> Hello Gareth and welcome to ths site.
> 
> Unfortunately, despite your education/degree, your occupation is not on the list of those that Canada deems essential. Neither is that of your partner. The only way you would qualify for immigration is if you have pre-arranged employment. The Canadian Embassy will not entertain you. There are many companies around offering to help separate you from your money and there are countless comments on file about some of them, which are not too complimentary. What do the propose to do for €8,000? That's a hell of a lot of money (almost Can$12,000). Under Canadian law companies are not permitted to charge for getting you employment.
> I suggest you write to the pharmaceutical companies in Canada enclosing your resumé. It is likely that a visit to them in person would probe more fruitful as Canadian companies seem to prefer that approach.
> ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi Yin,
> 
> Please see if you can advice for my case for PR to canada.....
> 
> ...


Check to determine if your's and/or your wife's occupation is on the list
Welcome to the National Occupational Classification


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

killiag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new so go gentle!
> 
> ...


I have friends who immigrated form Columbia with backgrounds in pharmacy. That particular occupation is in demand & neither had trouble finding work.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Yin,

Thanks for the link you provided but sadly there is no IT related occupation I found!!



Auld Yin said:


> Check to determine if your's and/or your wife's occupation is on the list
> Welcome to the National Occupational Classification


----------

